# Another Winner!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Another nominee for my "Wall of Shame". Came to me locked up and dirty, but I never would have imagined this inside of a fairly contemporary reel...looks like peanut butter, only hard and crusty! You know who your are!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

good gawd


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Gasoline will clean that right up


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Maybe they found it like that and thought it was worth saving... Just being the devil's advocate.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely worth saving. USA made 4/0 with a graphite frame and aluminum spool. She'll come back. Couple of vintage bakelite side plates, stainless steel gears and carbon drags and we'll be back in business.

I'm just wondering what this reel ever did to her owner to get that kind of treatment!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

found by diver?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> found by diver?


No, found in a back room somewhere. That's not corrosion, it's dead, bone dry grease!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You know how it's done Joe. I've seen that "grease" before...

Thats' why we use the blue marine grease now..!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Thats' why we use the blue marine grease now..!


What's your favorite OM?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel*



Ocean Master said:


> You know how it's done Joe. I've seen that "grease" before...
> 
> Thats' why we use the blue marine grease now..!


Amen on the blue grease Ocean Master! I also love the muscle grease sold on the reel schematics website. Their tungsten lube is awesome too! It does not fly off the parts when they are turning.

Rick C.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

I get reels like that also Joe! usually abused party boat reels that get retired and bought at a garage sale then sent to me for cleaning! Amazing how we get to do the dirty work and they get to have the fun, LOL...!


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

I use a grease called "Red and Tacky" get it at autoparts store, been using this stuff for ages, cant beat it with a stick for the price.


----------

